# Biomox



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

The box says specifically "For Dogs Only" yet the vet prescribed this, and I am wondering if it actually even safe to use Biomox in cats? I tried doing a search on here, but can not find anything.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

From what I've read, it's a brand name for Amoxicillin, which is safe for your cat. 

http://www.1800petmeds.com/Amoxicillin-prod2445.html


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't know why Biomox is labeled for use in dogs only. The only possible explanation I can think of is that perhaps one or more of the inactive ingredients is not compatible with use in cats. Actually, maybe it's just that Virbac hasn't wanted to invest the money in jumping through whatever bureaucratic hoops are necessary to get it approved for use in cats. Amoxicillin itself is prescribed to cats all the time. The only cats who have significant problems with it are cats who are allergic to penicillins.

If you want to know why Biomox isn't approved for use in cats, call Virbac and ask. Their number is 800-338-3659.

Laurie


----------

